# Bone Sucking Sauce



## pkerchef (Nov 26, 2010)

I just received a bottle of this sauce from N.C. and i gotta say this is some dang good sauce.I got the hot but it is not really hot to me anyway.Ya'll gotta try this stuff ! Pkerchef


----------



## rw willy (Nov 26, 2010)

I like it also.  A little "fruity" after awhile, but nice.


----------



## deannc (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen this on the shelf but haven't given it a try yet.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree I love this sauce as well. I buy it all the time.


----------



## flash (Nov 26, 2010)

We find it in NC and GA all the time, but actually just saw it at a Winn Dixie here in Florida. It is not bad. My wife has grown to like it more and more. I still have others I like more, but still, not a bad sauce at all.


----------



## cowboycousie (Nov 28, 2010)

I was never impressed with this sauce or Blue's Hog

I found a clone recipe for the Bone sauce and modified to my liking

PM me and I will share the recipe


----------



## cowboycousie (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh what the hell here is the recipe

1/2c    K-up

1/4c    Apple Juice

1t       Apple cider vig

1/8t    Onion Powder

1/8t    Garlic Powder

1/8t    Crushed Red pepper

1/8t    Cumin Powder

1/8t    Smoked paperika

1/8t    Chilie powder

1/8t    Kosher salt

1/8t    Black pepper

1/8t    Paperika

1/4t    Cayene

1T      Molases

1T      Lemon Juice

1T      Honey

1T      Mustard Powder

2T      Liquid Smoke (Hickory)

6T      Dark Brown Sugar

1T      Sugar

To make it spicy add 1/2t of the following

Mustard Powder, Cayene, Black pepper, Paperika, Smoke Paperika, Chipotle powder


----------



## rw willy (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for the recipe.  Always good to make your own


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 28, 2010)

It is one of my favorites.

I have noticed that some of the other sauces are going back to a formulation without high fructose corn syrup.  That is a good move.


----------



## diesel (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the sauce also.  Thanks for the recipe Cowboycousie.


----------



## spec (Feb 25, 2011)

Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you cook this sauce??? If so how long???

 


Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 
> ...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm I might have to give that sauce a try.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

I love making sauces Thanks for posting i am for sure going to try this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing cowboy. I like the ingredient list and will mix up a batch.


----------



## spec (Feb 25, 2011)

Eman,

I siimered mine till I could float a spoon on top of it...about 2hours

The beef broth really makes it pop


----------



## slogie (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, man...


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 6, 2012)

I just did a pork butt yesterday for sammies for the granddaughter and friends today.  I had used Bone Suckin' Rub in combo with apple juice/brown sugar spray, both for an overnight soak and during the smoke.  Everyone who tried it really loved it and couldn't quit sampling as the butt rested on the counter.  I will have their sauce, along with the sammies, to eat today.


----------



## rshort (Oct 16, 2015)

Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 1/4c    Apple Juice
> ...


----------



## pigneck (Oct 16, 2015)

My wife and I both love the Hot Bone Suckin Sauce.  We usually order the half gallons and just keep them in the pantry.  They have some sales.  We both like other sauces, and love some of the sauces from recipes here on the web site, but Bone Suckin seems to always be the go-to-sauce.  The Bone Suckin Yaki is also our preference for steaks.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 26, 2010)

I just received a bottle of this sauce from N.C. and i gotta say this is some dang good sauce.I got the hot but it is not really hot to me anyway.Ya'll gotta try this stuff ! Pkerchef


----------



## rw willy (Nov 26, 2010)

I like it also.  A little "fruity" after awhile, but nice.


----------



## deannc (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen this on the shelf but haven't given it a try yet.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree I love this sauce as well. I buy it all the time.


----------



## flash (Nov 26, 2010)

We find it in NC and GA all the time, but actually just saw it at a Winn Dixie here in Florida. It is not bad. My wife has grown to like it more and more. I still have others I like more, but still, not a bad sauce at all.


----------



## cowboycousie (Nov 28, 2010)

I was never impressed with this sauce or Blue's Hog

I found a clone recipe for the Bone sauce and modified to my liking

PM me and I will share the recipe


----------



## cowboycousie (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh what the hell here is the recipe

1/2c    K-up

1/4c    Apple Juice

1t       Apple cider vig

1/8t    Onion Powder

1/8t    Garlic Powder

1/8t    Crushed Red pepper

1/8t    Cumin Powder

1/8t    Smoked paperika

1/8t    Chilie powder

1/8t    Kosher salt

1/8t    Black pepper

1/8t    Paperika

1/4t    Cayene

1T      Molases

1T      Lemon Juice

1T      Honey

1T      Mustard Powder

2T      Liquid Smoke (Hickory)

6T      Dark Brown Sugar

1T      Sugar

To make it spicy add 1/2t of the following

Mustard Powder, Cayene, Black pepper, Paperika, Smoke Paperika, Chipotle powder


----------



## rw willy (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for the recipe.  Always good to make your own


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 28, 2010)

It is one of my favorites.

I have noticed that some of the other sauces are going back to a formulation without high fructose corn syrup.  That is a good move.


----------



## diesel (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the sauce also.  Thanks for the recipe Cowboycousie.


----------



## spec (Feb 25, 2011)

Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you cook this sauce??? If so how long???

 


Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 
> ...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm I might have to give that sauce a try.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

I love making sauces Thanks for posting i am for sure going to try this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing cowboy. I like the ingredient list and will mix up a batch.


----------



## spec (Feb 25, 2011)

Eman,

I siimered mine till I could float a spoon on top of it...about 2hours

The beef broth really makes it pop


----------



## slogie (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, man...


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 6, 2012)

I just did a pork butt yesterday for sammies for the granddaughter and friends today.  I had used Bone Suckin' Rub in combo with apple juice/brown sugar spray, both for an overnight soak and during the smoke.  Everyone who tried it really loved it and couldn't quit sampling as the butt rested on the counter.  I will have their sauce, along with the sammies, to eat today.


----------



## rshort (Oct 16, 2015)

Cowboycousie said:


> Oh what the hell here is the recipe
> 
> 1/2c    K-up
> 1/4c    Apple Juice
> ...


----------



## pigneck (Oct 16, 2015)

My wife and I both love the Hot Bone Suckin Sauce.  We usually order the half gallons and just keep them in the pantry.  They have some sales.  We both like other sauces, and love some of the sauces from recipes here on the web site, but Bone Suckin seems to always be the go-to-sauce.  The Bone Suckin Yaki is also our preference for steaks.


----------

